# WORD to PDF?



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Hi all! Please advise if it is possible to convert a WORD Document to PDF. I have directions to my place filed as a WORD document but a friend coming down from Alaska can only open PDFs.

Appreciate any help you may give me. Dealing with a bad shoulder..hard to type. Surgery coming up and should be better one of these days!:thumb:


THANKS! LQ


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Is your program able to "Print" to a PDF file instead of your normal printer?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

It depends on which version of word you have. Look here.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Thanks you guys! Worked a treat and I was able to send her back A PDF File so she could find me!s

You are the best!! Happy, Happy! LQ:sing:


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Glad you were able to get it done. 

A hint for the future if you run into this issue with someone, have them download the Open Office suite, it's free....it's open source software that will open any MS Word, Excel, Access, or PP files. It's the best thing since sliced bread .


----------

